# high power standard



## jamesbond (Sep 1, 2016)

Is this firearm single or double action? thanks


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

jamesbond said:


> Is this firearm single or double action? thanks


The Browning High Power is a single action semi automatic pistol.


----------



## jamesbond (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks, looks like could be double. very cool gun.


----------

